# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Cómo determinar el pH de los suelos usando un pH-Metro y rangos óptimos por especies

## msantini

*Determinación de pH en suelos*  *Fundamento teórico*  Info-pH-197-300x204.jpgEn los suelos, el pH es usado como un indicador de la acidez o alcalinidad de éstos, y es medido en unidades de pH. 
El pH es una de las propiedades más importantes del suelo que afectan la disponibilidad de los nutrientes, controla muchas de las actividades químicas y biológicas que ocurren en el suelo y tiene una influencia indirecta en el desarrollo de las plantas.  *Procedimiento de Extracción* 
Se mide una cantidad definida de suelo seco y molido y se coloca en un vaso de extracción. Se agrega agua desionizada en proporción 1:25 y se agita durante 10 minutos.  *Cómo se mide el pH del suelo* 
El pH se mide en una escala en dos direcciones: de 0 a 7 se describe una cualidad ácida, el nivel medio (7) indica un suelo neutro, y un valor superior a 7 describe suelos de calidad alcalinas. 
Cada variedad de cultivo tiene sus propios requisitos en lo que respecta al pH, al nivel hídrico y a los nutrientes de la tierra, entre otros factores a considerar.  *Pero, ¿cómo medimos el pH del suelo?* 
Lo cierto es que, en la mayoría de los casos, los grandes cultivos requieren de mediciones específicas, técnicas y profesionales, por lo que se solicitan análisis de acidez/alcalinidad en laboratorios de suelos. 
Pero este es un proceso que conlleva cierto costo, así que si necesitas hacer una medición de pH puedes aplicar técnicas menos costosas.  *Procedimiento Analítico* 
El pH-metro debe ser calibrado previamente con las soluciones buffer de pH 4.00, 7.00 y 10.00. Luego, se introduce el electrodo en la muestra y se proceda a realizar la lectura de pH.  *MANUAL DE INSTRUCCIONES PARA PHMETRO DE LÁPIZ*  *I. PARÁMETROS TÉCNICOS* 
1. Rango de medición: 0 ~ 14.0 pH 
2. Resolución: 0.1 pH 
3. Precisión: ±0.1 pH  94452-Catalogo-Ph-Metros-6.jpg4. Rango de compensación de temperatura: 0 ~ 60ºC (Automático). 
5. Calibración automática: 1 punto de calibración (pH 7.00) 
6. Alimentación: CR2032 batería de litio x2 duración de más de 100 horas. 
7. Tamaño y peso: 148x29x14 mm/ 43g 
8. Grado de resistencia al agua: IP57  *II. INSTRUCCIONES* 
1. Lave el electrodo con agua pura, séquelo y colóquelo en una solución buffer (pH 7.00), después de revolver la solución y cuando la lectura esté estable, presione la tecla por alrededor de 2 segundos y suéltela cuando el icono aparezca en pantalla. Se mostrará un “7.0 pH” destellando y la calibración terminará después de varios segundos, luego el medidor volverá al modo de medición y aparecerá el icono. 
2. Prueba: Lave el electrodo con agua pura, séquelo y colóquelo en una solución de muestra, después de agitar la solución, tome una lectura después de que el valor se estabilice. 
3. Lave el electrodo con agua pura y séquelo después de utilizarlo, cubra el electrodo con la tapa, debe haber algo de solución de remojo en la tapa, si se está secando, por favor, agregue más solución.  hanna.jpg   *III. CONSIDERACIONES* 
1. El medidor puede mantenerse en uso por una semana o más después de la calibración. 
2. En orden de asegurar la confiabilidad y exactitud del medidor, la solución buffer debe ser confiable. Por favor cámbiela inmediatamente después de usarla en varias ocasiones. 
3. La cabeza del electrodo estará manchada después de varios usos, por favor preste atención al lavado y la mantención del equipo. El método es: Limpie el bulbo y la unión con un pincel con agua y con jabón, luego lávelo con agua pura y colóquelo en una solución de mantenimiento por 24 horas antes de volver a usarlo. 
4. El periodo de uso del electrodo de pH es de alrededor de un año, cuando el icono aparezca en la pantalla, o la precisión y la velocidad de respuesta no cumplan con sus demandas, por favor cámbielo por un nuevo electrodo. El método es: retire tapa superior del electrodo y el circuito conector del medidor, e inserte un electrodo de pH nuevo. 
5. El medidor se apagará automáticamente si no lo utiliza durante 10 minutos. 
6. Por favor cambie la batería cuando el icono de batería aparezca en la pantalla.  *Electrodos de pH* 
Introducción: 
El electrodo de pH es un sensor basado en un celda electroquímica. Esta celda comienza a sufrir desgaste desde el momento de su fabricación hasta el final de su vida útil. La vida de un electrodo es limitada, siendo la típica de 6 meses a 1 año. Es imprescindible el manejo cuidadoso y buena limpieza para un buen resultado en las mediciones.  jbnbckjabcc.jpg1. Calibración y Medición: 
Pasos a seguir: 1.1- Limpieza: Antes de medir o calibrar, se debe enjuagar el electrodo con agua destilada. Nunca debe tocarse el electrodo con los dedos, papel ni otra cosa que no sea agua. 
1.2- Calibración: 
Para calibrar el instrumento, se utilizan soluciones patrón
(Buffer), considerando que los valores que se espera medir deben estar dentro del rango de los patrones utilizados. El primer patrón de calibración debe ser el de pH 7 (pH neutro), y luego el patrón correspondiente a valores Ácidos o Bases de acuerdo al rango de trabajo. Entre cada calibración siempre se debe enjuagar con agua destilada y eliminar luego el exceso de agua agitando el electrodo. 
1.3- Medición: Sumergir la punta del electrodo al menos 2.5 cm dentro de la solución a medir, esperar un minuto a que la lectura se estabilice y lea. Luego de cada medición debe enjuagarse el electrodo. 
1.4- Almacenamiento: 
Luego de terminar de medir, se debe enjuagar el electrodo con agua destilada y almacenarlo. Esto puede realizarse en la tapa del electrodo o un frasco, en ambos casos, dejar el electrodo humedecido con una solución de almacenamiento que puede ser a base de KCI 3.5 M o en su defecto en buffer 4. No utilizar algodones humedecidos ni nada que toque el bulbo del electrodo, pues este se daña con mucha facilidad. 
1.5- Limpieza Profunda: En caso de que el electrodo requiera una mayor limpieza, ya sea por estar midiendo en aguas residuales o con mucho color, se debe utilizar una solución de limpieza a base de ácido clorhídrico al 0,1% sumergiendo la punta del electrodo por al menos 15 minutos. 
Partes de un pH-Metro 
Sensor de Cristal: Realiza la medición.
Unión Referencia: Actúa como conductor eléctrico del líquido.
Referencia Interna: Suministra un voltaje de equilibrio constante.
Elemento Interno pH: Suministra voltaje basado en el valor de pH de la muestra.
Orificio de Llenado de Referencia: Utilizado para reemplazar la solución electrolítica de referencia (no en referencias de GEL o SOLIDO).  *Mejor rango de pH para algunas especies de cultivo y frutales*     *Guía para corregir el pH del suelo en el huerto, ácido o básico* 
Tener un suelo o muy básico o muy ácido en nuestro jardín es un grave problema. Si no lo corregimos veremos secarse la mayoría de las plantas sin razón alguna (o sí) y tendremos quebraderos de cabeza donde al final nos tendremos que ajustar a la gama de plantas que sí soporten los valores de pH del suelo. ¿Se puede corregir? Vamos a verlo.  *El suelo básico* 
Un suelo básico o alcalino tiene el pH elevado. Recordemos que mayor de 7 en el valor de pH se consideraría suelo básico. Esta estructura de pH elevado (por encima de 8,5) otorga al suelo una baja capacidad de infiltración, una estructura pobre y una lenta permeabilidad, que se resumirá en suelos encharcados. En este tipo de terrenos se suelen presentar las siguientes deficiencias: 
Hierro
Zinc
Cobre
Manganeso  *El suelo ácido* 
Un suelo ácido será aquel cuyo pH presente valores inferiores a 7.  Cuando la naturaleza de nuestro terreno es ácida se pueden presentar las siguientes deficiencias minerales: 
Fósforo
Calcio
Magnesio
Molibdeno
Boro  * ¿Cómo podemos corregir el pH del suelo?* 
La capacidad tampón del suelo es impresionante. Esto quiere decir que se necesitan cantidades ingentes de compuestos minerales para corregir un poco el valor. Esto se reduce a costes económicos importantes, dependiendo de la superficie de nuestro jardín. Sólo se recomienda realizar estas actuaciones cuando se tienen valores de pH del suelo insostenibles, muy básicos o muy ácidos, donde se dificulta enormemente el desarrollo de las plantas.  *Corregir la acidez del suelo* 
Podemos utilizar 2 elementos para realizar una corrección de pH. Por un lado, estaría la cal viva y por otro, la caliza. Según el producto se utilizan distintas cantidades por lo que vamos a ponerlo de forma separada.  *Kg/ha cal viva para corregir el pH*  *
Kg/ha de caliza para corregir el pH*  
Estos valores son el resultado de elevar el pH los valores aportados, para una profundidad de suelo de 15 cm y en una hectárea de cultivo. Se recomienda no subir por encima de 6,5 y hacerlo escalonadamente: 
Si se cultiva patata, el valor más aconsejable es un pH de 6.
Si el suelo es pobre, se recomienda subir de 0,5 en 0,5.
Si el suelo es fértil, es posible aumentar este valor hasta 7 y llevarlo a la neutralidad.
 Para realizar estas aplicaciones tendremos que aprovechar que el suelo no tenga cultivos. En general, hay dos épocas bien definidas: otoño y primavera. En el caso de que se decida añadir cal a la tierra en primavera se deberá dejar un margen de 1 mes como mínimo entre la cal y la siembra de los cultivos.  *Corregir un suelo alcalino* 
Veamos los elementos acidificantes así como las cantidades a añadir en nuestro terreno: 
 Azufre: cuando añadimos azufre al suelo, éste se oxida de forma lenta a ácido sulfúrico. Se suele utilizar mucho debido a su reducido precio. Cantidades de 0,5-1 kg de azufre por metro cuadrado consigue reducir el pH,  que se irá midiendo con medidores de pH hasta obtener el valor deseado. Su efecto es lento, así que cada medio año iremos comprobando la acidez del suelo para comprobar si tenemos que añadir azufre de nuevo. 
 Sulfato de hierro: este compuesto consigue acidificar el suelo de forma más rápida que el azufre. Se aplica mediante agua de riego y en cantidades de 2-4 gramos de sulfato de hierro por litro de agua. La dosis concreta para bajar el pH 1 grado es de 4 gramos por L de agua, aunque lo recomendable es aplicarlo en cantidades regulables, para bajar poco a poco el pH del suelo. 
 Materia orgánica: la materia orgánica es rica en componentes que acidifican el suelo. En el caso de la tierra rubia, por ejemplo, tiene un pH de 3,5 (muy ácido). Normalmente por el precio se usa estiércol común, en cantidades de 10.000-30.000 kg/ha. Cantidades muy grandes pero que también aportarán nutrientes a tus cultivos.  *Solubilidad de nutrientes en la solución del suelo en relación al pH*   
Los valores de pH real y de capacidad de intercambio catiónico medida a pH de 7, representan mejor las condiciones permanentes del suelo. 
El pH de la solución del suelo afecta profundamente a la solubilidad de los diferentes iones presentes, de este modo varía la asimilabilidad de los mismos por las plantas ya que estas solo pueden absorberlos en solución. 
En otros casos el pH afecta a la actividad microbiana necesaria para provocar la transformación de ciertos elementos, que se liberan en formas no asimilables y han de sufrir una transformación química que permita su fácil absorción. Este es el caso del Nitrógeno cuyas formas inorgánicas son todas solubles independientemente del pH reinante por lo que no debería verse afectada su asimilabilidad por aquel. Sin embargo para valores de pH inferiores a 6 o superiores a 8 se atenúa la actividad bacteriana con lo que disminuye tanto la liberación de amonio como su oxidación a nitrato, y ello hace bajar la concentración de nitrógeno en forma asimilable. 
En el caso del fósforo el pH puede inducir su fijación o su precipitación, solo entre valores comprendidos entre 6.5 y 7.5 su asimilabilidad es óptima. Cuando el pH se sitúa por debajo de 6.5, se inicia un incremento en el contenido en cargas positivas del complejo absorbente, ello provoca una fuerte fijación de los aniones sobre todo el fosfato que, por poseer una estructura similar a la de los tetraedros estructurales de las arcillas, puede incorporarse a ellas; este hecho provoca una inmovilización definitiva del mismo. Este fenómeno, siendo importante, no resulta muy trascendente porque el mayor número de cargas positivas pertenece a los oxihidróxidos de hierro y de aluminio y a la materia orgánica, que adquieren su máxima importancia en los horizontes B y A respectivamente. Cuanto menor es el valor del pH mayor es la fijación, pudiendo provocar fuertes carencias cuando el pH es inferior a 5. 
Por encima de 7.5, el complejo de cambio y la solución del suelo son muy ricos en calcio lo que provoca una precipitación del fosfato tricálcico, que alcanza su máximo alrededor de 8.5 donde la asimilabilidad es mínima. Superado ese valor se inicia un desplazamiento del calcio por el sodio que da formas solubles. 
El comportamiento del Azufre, presente en forma aniónica en el suelo, es parecido al del fósforo en la banda ácida del pH, por razones similares. No se comporta igual en la banda alcalina porque todas los sulfatos son solubles, en mayor o menor grado, cualquiera que sea el valor del pH. 
Los nutrientes catiónicos como el potasio, calcio o magnesio, se encuentran en bajas concentraciones en los suelos ácidos, pues la acidez del suelo siempre se produce por una desbasificación, luego en las condiciones citadas estos elementos son, simplemente, escasos. La abundancia de potasio en las rocas ácidas hace que su disponibilidad decrezca a valores de pH netamente más ácidos que para los otros elementos. Los alcalinotérreos sufren un nuevo descenso a valores de pH alcalinos por efecto de su insolubilización como carbonatos. 
Los micronutrientes son más solubles en medios ácidos por lo que en ellos su asimilabilidad es máxima, como ocurre con el hierro, el manganeso, el cobre o el cinc. 
El caso del boro es diferente porque su forma habitual en el suelo es la ácido bórico, siendo así como se absorbe por las plantas.   
El pH tiene una influencia decisiva en los procesos genéticos del suelo, en la asimilabilidad de los nutrientes y en el desarrollo de la actividad microbiana del suelo; él se ve influido por la alteración mineral, la evolución de la materia orgánica, la absorción de iones por las plantas y el lavado del suelo. Todos los procesos que generan modificaciones del pH no coexisten en el tiempo por lo que se generarían bruscos cambios en la reacción del suelo, y dada la trascendencia de su valor para procesos de enorme importancia, estos cambios podrían provocar modificaciones fatales en el comportamiento del suelo frente a los microorganismos y al desarrollo de las plantas. Por ello es necesario que estas modificaciones sean amortiguadas y el suelo dispone de los mecanismos necesarios para ello, es lo que se conoce como “poder tampón del suelo”. 
Este poder amortiguador está basado en una serie de equilibrios dinámicos de diferentes sistemas, entre los que destacan tres que corresponden a medios neutros, ácidos y alcalinos.  *Acidificación de los suelos* 
La acidificación del suelo es una de las causas más frecuentes de la pérdida de fertilidad por lo que es frecuente que se intente corregirla. Además de la frecuencia del problema, lo fácil de su solución hace que esta se lleve a cabo de forma casi habitual. 
La neutralización debe hacerse con una sustancia de reacción débilmente alcalina para evitar modificaciones bruscas, cuya solubilidad no sea elevada para que no se lave con facilidad y pueda actuar de forma prolongada, que no contenga elementos extraños al suelo y que sea barata y no requiera de especiales manejos. Todas estas características parecen señalar a la caliza como sustancia ideal y de hecho es el material que se utiliza siempre para dar solución a este problema. 
Cuando el suelo presenta deficiencias de magnesio asociadas a la acidez, puede sustituirse en total o en parte, por la dolomía. 
Una neutralización de la acidez de la solución del suelo no sería una solución eficaz por cuanto la propia capacidad tampón del suelo, relacionada con su complejo de cambio, recuperará en poco tiempo el pH modificado. Por ello es necesario tener en cuenta el grado de instauración del complejo de cambio. 
La cantidad de caliza a añadir estará en función de la instauración del complejo de cambio y del tamaño del mismo. Se debe procurar que el pH no se incremente de forma brusca estimándose conveniente la subida de no más de una unidad por año. Para conseguir este efecto se debe procurar un incremento en la saturación del suelo no mayor de un 20 % absoluto. 
La finura del material empleado será otro aspecto importante, cuanto mayor sea esta más rápida será su solubilización y la consecuente subida del pH. Lo mismo puede decirse de su pureza, que debe procurarse alta para evitar la entrada de sustancias extrañas al suelo, aunque lo habitual es que los diluyentes sean arcilla y algunos óxidos de hierro, que no entrañan problemas importantes. 
Como es lógico, para elevar el pH en un determinado rango, las necesidades de caliza no dependerán tanto del pH inicial como de la capacidad de intercambio catiónico del suelo, de modo que suelos diferentes pero con el mismo pH, requerirán cantidades distintas de caliza. 
La alcalinidad del suelo siempre está asociada con la presencia de sales sódicas por lo que su corrección la analizaremos cuando estudiemos la salinidad.Determinación de pH en suelos  *Fuente: Portalfruticola.com*Temas similares: Artículo: La agricultura familiar como la mejor aliada para la conservación de los suelos Año Internacional de los Suelos 2015: Suelos sanos para una vida sana Artículo: Norteamérica ve amplios rangos de precios para los arándanos ABONO BIOLÓGICO - REGENERADOR DE SUELOS Y DESCONTAMINADOR DE SUELOS "AMINORGAN" Usando menos agua para producir más papas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, para contarles que contamos e importamos a pedido, equipos de medición de pH específicamente diseñados para medir la acidez o alcalinidad directamente en suelos.   *HI99121 (HANNA):* S/3,170 inc IGV Kit de medición directa del pH del suelo - HI 99121  *MW102/MA918B-1 (MILWAUKEE):* S/1,500 inc IGV Medidor de pH/Temperatura para suelos MILWAUKEE - MW102/MA918B-1 - Tienda AgroFórum.pe  *PH100 (EXTECH):* S/680 inc IGV https://www.agroforum.pe/tienda/ph-d...-ph-ph100.html  *HB-2 (KELWAY):* S/880 inc IGV Medidor de pH y Humedad para suelos KELLWAY HB-2 - Tienda AgroFórum.pe  *Test Kit Rapitest (Master Leaf):* S/178 inc IGV https://www.agroforum.pe/tienda/test...de-suelos.html
Saludos.

----------

